# Garage Door - Light coming in on sides?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

epanema75 said:


> We recently had our garage door and opener replaced, we went from a non insulated garage door to a R18 garage door installation.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that when the garage door is shut, there is a lot of light coming in from the right hand side and bottom corners. The left side is fine its just the right side.
> 
> ...


Improperly installed.

They screwed up, and are lying about it being normal.

You can either have it repaired, and send them a bill, or take them to court and have them repair it, either way you are going to have to file a claim.

Is there a warranty on it? if so, call the manufacturer, and ask them, to have their installer get it corrected.

ED


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Where exactly is it coming in from? Between the seal strip and the door jam? Or between the rubber and the door where they meet? Installer should fix it either way.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How wide is the door and how wide is the opening?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have rubber/vinyl flap type seals on the sides and top of mine. They are not opaque, they seal but let some light through. Is there light or can you drag a dead cat through the space?


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Put a trim on the door and call it a day.
Rough openings are always wider than the doors. Then you just add trim to fill in. The type of trim depends on your situation.
Call the installer and ask him to do it. A reputable installer would do it in a snap.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

One little tid bit is that I have seen the seal strips put up with too few nails and or the nails they did put in were driven too deep which causes the strip to bow away from the facing a little and you can see sunlight coming through there.


----------

